# Ipad 2 made of clay????



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

have you heard the news about someone buying an ipad2 from future shop and found modeling clay inside when they opened it?

http://www.ctvbc.ctv.ca/servlet/an/local/CTVNews/20120116/bc_steele_clay_ipad_120116/20120116

now some con artist bought it then replaced it with a clay, sealed it and returned it to future shop. man... people will do anything to get something without paying these days. is it the economy or we just want to simply get things we WANT for free? i say WANT because ipad is not even a NEED at this point. wow!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

That's sorta funny, it's a good thing when I opened mine it was a real lol


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

I think its pretty sick myself, just don't get people sometimes.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, that is disgusting behaviour. My friend is a manager at Costco and he said back in the day when big screen TV's were really big (pre LCD), they had the same thing happen. People would return the sealed boxes with things like a bag of sand inside or bricks. Kind of silly to think you could get away with it considering you have to have a membership to buy there. Of course, they just played dumb and said they had no idea as they didn't open it. Costco eventually let it go.


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> Yeah, that is disgusting behaviour. My friend is a manager at Costco and he said back in the day when big screen TV's were really big (pre LCD), they had the same thing happen. People would return the sealed boxes with things like a bag of sand inside or bricks. Kind of silly to think you could get away with it considering you have to have a membership to buy there. Of course, they just played dumb and said they had no idea as they didn't open it. Costco eventually let it go.


i like the idea of having easy return/refund we have here but people tend to abuse it. a friend of mine works at walmart and a 15 yr old kid bought a PS3 in the morning and returned it in the afternoon. when they opened the box to examine the returned item (the box was obviously opened), they found an old, dusty and non-working PS3. the boy was obviously an amateur con. but... he was smart enough to take of the serial number on his old PS3. wow! i can't believe a 15 yr old would resort to a thing like that. oh well....


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

I hear the resolution on those aren't as good......


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Working for them in the service industry I used to see customers AND EMPLOYEES scamming them all the time, so I'm not surprised that he was treated the way he was. It's clear that they'll be opening and verifying returns from this point on (when you do this its no longer considered new in box though, so there will probably be more discounts available at a lesser retail value).


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

effox, i thought their policy was to sell returned unused items as previously owned. But i guess the ipads were just too new and shiny for them to follow their policy.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I think the exploit was that the suspects heat shrinked them so it looked like a simple exchange. In that case they aren't sent to service for testing, so I doubt they'd mark the prices down. I don't work at the store though, I only know how my end of things were.

Any exchanges should be opened and examined in my opinion, however that would drop their value, so I'm thinking this is why it occurred.


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

keitarosan said:


> i like the idea of having easy return/refund we have here but people tend to abuse it. a friend of mine works at walmart and a 15 yr old kid bought a PS3 in the morning and returned it in the afternoon. when they opened the box to examine the returned item (the box was obviously opened), they found an old, dusty and non-working PS3. the boy was obviously an amateur con. but... he was smart enough to take of the serial number on his old PS3. wow! i can't believe a 15 yr old would resort to a thing like that. oh well....


The kid is probably just the front... I won't be surprise if the dad is the real con man.


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

cdsgo1974 said:


> The kid is probably just the front... I won't be surprise if the dad is the real con man.


jeez.... you could be right. i didn't even thought about that.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

beN said:


> That's sorta funny, it's a good thing when I opened mine it was a real lol


Sorry Ben, don't see the humor, just the degradation of a society. That's all I see. Of course it starts with marketing telling everyone how much they need these things to the point that some will do anything to have it.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Exactly how I see it, Grant. And it is very sad.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

This is really nothing new under the sun. When HomeDepot first opened some 15 years ago, I was in building construction. I would go into buy lock sets only to find that the boxes could contain old lock sets.

I also knew people who brag about buying a tool, finish what he needs that for and return it to HomeDepot - at least he told me he used another blade which he did not return.


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

it's really sad. Unfortunately it is too easy to pull off. Customer service staff never check the items inside if they think it was never opened so when they do go back on the shelf, they can sell at full price and not at an "open item" price.

It's unfortunate, there needs to be a better policy in place for companies like Futureshop and Best Buy to protect their products once they leave the store. It's way too easy for people to abuse


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Better and more restrictive policies will help but if its seen as a hindrance to "regular" customers, they won't do it. Companies build in these expenses into the cost of their products, making us pay for these criminal activities. Anyone of these stores that have the "satisfaction guaranteed or your money back" policies are easy pickings for this type of theft. Interesting to see alot of small shops have no refund / exchange only policies. They just can't afford to absorb these types of losses.


----------

